# postfix and courier-IMAP pop3 setup?

## phlef

I used the Desktop Guide on gentoo.org and set up postfix and courier-imap along with squirrelmail.  Web mail works with IMAP folders.  How do I get pop3 working?

the /etc/courier-imap/pop3d file refers to /usr/sbin/pop3d which does not exist.

courier-pop3d replies:

    AUTHFAILURE

and ipop3d replies:

   +OK POP3 gen2.phlef.net v2001.78 server ready

yet pop3 access is not working...

after a while ipop3d pops out:

   -ERR Autologout; idle for too long

How do I enable pop3 access to my mail server?

Thanks in advance,

Phlef

----------

## Ryan

First, I'd like to say that I haven't tried my courier-imap out as far as the pop3 support goes, but...

Have you tried searching for the pop3d file?

```
whereis pop3d
```

It usually works for me.   :Smile: 

I don't have my box with me, but as far as I can see on the courier-imap .tar.gz build, the pop3d server builds nicely along with the imap-side of the package.

Maybe you should try the source file instead?

Ryan.

----------

## phlef

 :Confused:   Well... Reinstalled w/ 1.3b and now courier-imap installed a startup script for courier-pop3d that was in /etc/init.d/   ... dunno what the quirk was w/ the original 1.3-test.tbz2 but it works now...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

